# Radio Help



## CosmosGoat (Sep 23, 2013)

You have to rotate through the favorites screens. Changing the band will switch but if you scroll through the favorites is starts back the the #1 showing.


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

It's something you need to get used too. 

Best thing to do is start using the favorites option. You can then basically setup all of your "Favorite Stations" on a single page. I have them sorted by FM and XM channels. Once you get everything dialed in, you can either use the 1-6 buttons on the radio to switch or just give a flick up and down on the scroll button to roll through them all.


----------



## farmallgray (Nov 28, 2013)

You can also mix and match am, fm and xm stations on your favorite screens. I have 2 fav screens and between them there are 4 fm stations and the rest are xm. And you can arrange them however you want them.


----------



## spike (Jul 26, 2013)

farmallgray said:


> You can also mix and match am, fm and xm stations on your favorite screens. I have 2 fav screens and between them there are 4 fm stations and the rest are xm. And you can arrange them however you want them.


Thanks, I guess I'd better read through the manual. :th_down:
It would be nice to change bands and see the (6) favorites for each band.... and you can then select with scroll or push (1-6). If I am understanding correctly, it doesnt work that way ?:eek7:


----------

